# Less is more 60x30x35



## konrad.mrozek.7 (18 May 2018)

*Dimensions:* 60x30x35cm

CO2: 2kg pressurized 1-2 bps / 24h

*Filtration:*
Hydor 150 (Matrix + Purigen)

Lights:
Chihiros E601 (4/7 settings)

*Photo Period:* 7h

Fertilisation:
Aquabotanique (macro + easy carbo)

*Water:*
RO/DI + Vimi reminamin, GH : 8-9, KH : 5

Substrate:
Cal Black Earth 13L

Hardscape: Scenery stone
*
Flora:*

*Eleocharis parvula
*Java moss
*Flame moss
*Mini pelia


*Fauna:*
*20x neon innesa
*15x crystal shirmps (10 red , 5 black)
*2x Amano Shrimp

Aquascape is 2 months old.I tired to make it very simple and easy to maintain. Any suggestions? Hope you guys like it


----------



## mike L (23 May 2018)

Nice lush Eleocharis carpet. Its a great scape. Would love to see some closer pics though.

Mike


----------



## mooncake (4 Jun 2018)

Looks great! Very healthy.


----------



## lazybones51 (5 Jun 2018)

Nice scape, lovely and minimal


----------



## konrad.mrozek.7 (12 Jun 2018)

Thanks guys!
Here are more photos:


 

 

I made huge mistake and overdosed carbo on mosses  but they recovering nicely. I have still small problem with hair/fuzzy algea due to fertilization (lack of if I think). My weekly dosage was 7ppm NO3 per week (with other macros). Will try 14ppm this week. Any sugestions about that?


----------



## Iwagumi_Scaper (12 Jun 2018)

Great looking tank. Can I ask about your Chihiros light. Does it save the setting on the dimmer? I'm going to be using a Chihiros RGB30 on my 25L tank but will probably start with it on about 50% brightness to see how it does.


----------



## konrad.mrozek.7 (12 Jun 2018)

Iwagumi_Scaper said:


> Great looking tank. Can I ask about your Chihiros light. Does it save the setting on the dimmer? I'm going to be using a Chihiros RGB30 on my 25L tank but will probably start with it on about 50% brightness to see how it does.



Thanks. Yes mate it does save the settings on the dimmer. Good idea on starting at 50% and each week up it a notch. Thats exacly how i've done.

Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## konrad.mrozek.7 (3 Jul 2018)

Quick update. I was fighting with fuzz algea. Bought 4 amano shrimps and occularis 4. This is how tank look today (trim needed)


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

Looks very striking


----------

